# 435                                                      Turnips are being bought for 435 (closed)



## Diegoboy

Today, Timmy & Tommy are buying turnips for 435 bells. Anyone care to make a profit?
My gates are open but I am away from my console.  If I get a communication error and my gates close, I will re-open them when I return to my console.

Feel free to shop, as long as you don't mind my mess. I am working on my island layout.


----------



## Nimrod007

May I visit please?


----------



## Diegoboy

Of course!


----------



## Emfirenze

Can I come visit?  Thanks!


----------



## Diegoboy

Sure thing!


----------



## Snek

Hello! Can I visit please?


----------



## Diegoboy

Yes you can!


----------



## SCORPA15

Is it ok to make multiple trips?
I would like to visit please


----------



## Diegoboy

Of course,  make as many trips as you like


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Can I come


----------



## Diegoboy

You sure can!! Allowing you the dodo now!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

I left money by you!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

My I come sell?


----------



## Diegoboy

Yes you may, I'd love to have you visit.


----------



## Flicky

Are you still open at all? I'd love to sell a few turnips!


----------



## Diegoboy

Absolutely,  gates will be open for a wille.


----------



## Colteng

I would like to visit please


----------



## Diegoboy

Come on by and bring your turnips!!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

Communication error, re-opened the gates. New code posted. I just got another service call an hour away, but I will be here for a few more minutes. Gates will remain open


----------



## wakeboy45

Could I come sell? First time so I'm not sure where to find the code. Thanks!


----------



## Diegoboy

Sure you can. The code is at the top of this thread, but only visible when given access.

 You now have access


----------



## Kiraofthesand

May I come sell? Not sure if you are still active


----------



## Diegoboy

Sure you can


----------



## Kiraofthesand

Your shop was closed haha


----------



## Diegoboy

Ugh sorry

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

Let me get my kid to back the time for you


----------



## Kiraofthesand

Awesome okay just let me know


----------



## princessironman

if you’re still available i’d love to visit!


----------



## Diegoboy

@princessironman
Sorry, I had some technical issues,  and lost that price.


@Kiraofthesand
My apologies,  when my kid backed the time, the store bought turnips for now 57.
When I got home, I TT'd repeatedly over and over again and never got a price over 177.

Please allow me to pay for the turnips you will lose because of my error. If your pockets were full and you bought at 99-ish, that would be 4m igb roughly.
Please LMK


----------



## princessironman

Diegoboy said:


> @princessironman
> Sorry, I had some technical issues,  and lost that price.
> 
> 
> @Kiraofthesand
> My apologies,  when my kid backed the time, the store bought turnips for now 57.
> When I got home, I TT'd repeatedly over and over again and never got a price over 177.
> 
> Please allow me to pay for the turnips you will lose because of my error. If your pockets were full and you bought at 99-ish, that would be 4m igb roughly.
> Please LMK


it’s no worries! thank you sm for getting back to me : ))


----------



## Kiraofthesand

No its okay man, you don't owe me nothing haha


----------

